# Big Excitement/Totally Overwhelmed...



## Kat0111 (5 July 2016)

Hi all, 

So, big exciting/totally overwhelming news is that mother in law (very experienced horse owner but aged 60) has decided to buy a foal (she currently has a 21 year old Arabian gelding and a 22 year old Dartmoor Pony). I have always loved horses and all things horse related, can ride, always wanted to take it further but time/money has never permitted. The idea is that the my two daughters, horse obsessed 3 year old and very keen nearly 6 year old will help her bring him on and then eventually I/kids will be able to ride him. Obviously a long road ahead so my question - what should i expect?? 

Some info, 'he' will be a 6/7 month old Knabstrupper x Appaloosa, he currently lives outside with his parents at the stud.

Me - been into horses forever, can ride, lessons when i was a teenager. I will definitely be starting to have monthly lessons again for the next few years. I learned in Dubai, service society, was handed a tacked up horse, had my lesson, horse was taken away - so i really just have no idea what to expect!? What kind of things can i do to help the little guy along? etc etc. 

Currently going through mega excitment to sheer terror!! 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Leo Walker (5 July 2016)

Honestly? Don't buy him and get an older established horse. This sounds like a recipe for total disaster sadly


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 July 2016)

The thing is you won't be able to ride him until he is at least 4 years old, he will need to be backed properly who's going to do that ? Then once backed he probably won't be a horse for novice riders and children to be riding, I would buy something older that is more suitable for you and your daughters so you can have some safe fun, youngsters are hard work even for very skilled people that know what's they are doing.


----------



## Kat0111 (5 July 2016)

Firstly, as stated, he isn't my horse and belongs to my mother in law, who is giving me and my children the opportunity to get involved - regardless of whether it is a good idea or not, I don't have a say. 

Of course i know he won't be backed for 4 years and I wouldn't dream of putting my children on a horse that would not look after them (I was talking very long term there). Mother in law has done this twice before, and both times has sent horses away to a friend who is a well respected trainer to be broken, both times with amazing results. 

The most recent horse i have been riding was 4 when i first started riding him. And the horse before that was also young and a major handful. I wasn't asking for people's opinions, I was just asking what sorts of things we can do with him to help him along. 

But thanks for the responses...


----------



## Leo Walker (5 July 2016)

You could find him a suitable place to live where he will be turned out with other youngsters. 2 elderly companions aren't suitable for a young colt/gelding


----------



## Crackerz (5 July 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			You could find him a suitable place to live where he will be turned out with other youngsters. 2 elderly companions aren't suitable for a young colt/gelding
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% in agreement with this, my elderly pony (now 26) has always been the best nanny a youngster could want. He is mad enough to play and run around hours on end but also quick to put them in their place. An oldy doesn't always mean leading a quieter life 

However, if the 2 older ponies are laid back and won't play a lot, then yes, he will need to be turned out with other youngsters or ponies that will otherwise he may be quite lonely even though he isn't alone, if that makes sense.

He also doesn't sound like he is going to be small! Get him gelded asap and i'm not sure how much involvement your young children would be able to have with a growing youngster - depends on the horses personality which you won't know until he's home and settled.


----------



## Shay (5 July 2016)

Is anyone reading the original post?  The horse does not belong to the OP - its her mother in law's.  She is just being given the chance to get involved.

OP - the BHS do a horse owner's certificate which might be a good start?  Lessons of course.  Our body's change a lot post kids I'm afraid!  Also pony club for the kids - best grounding you can get.  Perhaps if you have the money etc find a nice lead rein pony for them on loan or share? 

You already know its a long road and your mother in law will have all the say etc.  But getting in the best possible place to help is a good start!


----------



## 9tails (5 July 2016)

I wouldn't want a 6 and 3 year old messing around with a 7 month foal.  Wait a couple of years while your mum puts the groundwork in before letting them be involved, with strict instructions to stay close.


----------



## applecart14 (5 July 2016)

I would suggest you get a companion guide or two on dealing with young horses from Amazon.

TIP - With Amazon you can buy the second hand books - you will be amazed how clean and tidy they are for the price, I get all my true crime books second hand through Amazon - saves me a fortune.


----------



## Kat0111 (5 July 2016)

Thank you Shay, finally someone has read my post and given positive feedback rather than a negative opinion!
That BHS course sounds interesting. I will look into it for sure. 
I've been riding more post kids than pre kids, so know that's ok. And obviously have a good few years to get up to scratch there anyway. 
Pony club for the kids is already on the agenda and I am going to start them on monthly lessons (they already ride 1-2 times a week).
The way I see it is I want to put in the groundwork, build up a relationship with this chap as a. I will be riding him and b. He will likely become ours in the future anyway.
I really want to identify some things I can do with him in the meantime, we'll obviously be walking him out when he's ready. But what about things I can do with him in the field?
Thanks again


----------



## Kat0111 (5 July 2016)

I think MIL has quite a few books which I will be reading. Thanks for the Amazon suggestion though!


----------



## Kat0111 (5 July 2016)

With regards his other companions, the Arabian loves to play, so assuming they get on he'll have a big silly mate to race around with!


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2016)

It will be fine. My son played with my foal, who was a giant, and it didn't adversely effect either. When I was a child I taught my parents foals to rear and put their hooves on my shoulders - I wouldn't recommend that now though!!
Have fun, and we need pics!


----------



## Kat0111 (5 July 2016)

Wow, i think we'll steer clear of the circus tricks!! I've seen photos of my husband asleep in the stable with the now 21 year old Arabian! So sweet!
People seem to think I'm a total moron - I would never put my children in danger, if the foal is chilled then they can help out, if he's being a whirling dervish then they'll stay out of the field, it's not rocket science! I have taught them from a very young age how they should and shouldn't behave around a horse. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The wife (6 July 2016)

In the interim how about finding a share, whereby you can learn all the basic stuff that you didn't get to learn from learning to ride the way you did (Does that make sense!) and that way you don't have the financial outlay of buying a ready made horse and can keep up with the riding? Plus if you can find a share in a young horse, you may be able to have an insight into the work involved.

Expect everything is the best answer I can give you! Young horses are not only the best levellers in the world but they can be the most frustrating and will try your patience. For starters, regardless of what anyone tells you, DO NOT do alot with them. Once they know the basics - Feet pick up, tie up quietly for brushing, lead, catch, fly spray, maybe at a push wash it's legs etc, let it be a baby. There is absolutely no need for any animal under the age of 3 to be walked down the roads, there is no need for them to be wearing a saddle - rugs are personal preference mind and definitely no need for it to be bitted, long lined, lunged etc unless it is entire, then perhaps it will need to be bitten for showing purposes. From someone who has done alot of work with youngsters over the years, the easiest to deal with are the ones with the least handling that know the basics and that is it. Youngsters are actually pretty boring, they eat, sleep, crap and that's about it. You are left in limbo with an animal that is likely going to try and kill itself doing cartwheels in the field while you pay the bills and watch it, occasionally shouting woah at it while it wheels around the field at 100mph ignoring you.

Regarding starting, which I know you are a long way off... If you have no experience of it, I beg you, send it away or get someone in to do the job. No disrespect but I have seen so many badly started animals in my time that it is heartbreaking. These owners were well meaning, loved their horses beyond anything else but got the first education so wrong that it took months and in the case of a couple years to rectify. One had to be shot actually as had been so badly started he would bolt through fences. (Worst case scenario, don't panic) 

If done correctly with a horse that had basic handling but had not been lined, lunged etc, it would usually take around 6-8 weeks to get horse trotting and cantering around the school with rider on board, loose. Sometimes they were hacking in this time, some were a little slower and may still be on the lunge at 8 weeks but all would have a rider on within 6 weeks maximum. The ones who were started badly were often still learning what was what by 8 weeks and I remember one little horse it took us 6 weeks to just get sat on him in the stable as he had been so badly frightened by a well meaning owner. Some had developed terrible bad habits - mainly bucking, others had just been allowed to get so fresh and full of themselves they needed months of intensive work to just get them going in a straight line.

Sorry I have kind of gone off on one here... Be prepared for the unexpected and everything else will be a doddle. 

ETA: Regarding thinking you are a total moron... Welcome to the HHO forum  Joking aside, you'll find this alot with horsey people in general, it's not a place for the faint hearted and thin skinned I'm afraid. Take what you need from some comments and ignore the rest because before you know it you'll find yourself a totally different person to what you started out as - If you get my drift.

FWIW: IMHO, Kids and foals/youngsters can work, so long as the kids know to always listen to you, don't swing off tails or sit behind hooves/underneath horses/attempt to climb on using a tin bath/chase said baby horse  You sound sensible enough to acknowledge that horses are daft creatures at times and so not to put your children in harm, so I hope you have a lovely time getting to know the foal and learning together. Good luck!


----------



## Kat0111 (7 July 2016)

Hi The Wife, 

Thanks for your response!

I do actually have access to a young horse, he is the one i ride most. My friend took him on from the age of 3 and brought him along, she was also told that she was mad!! Mother in law also has the other two horses, so we are getting very involved with them too. As well as lessons to get me! 

I have heeded your advice on not doing too much. How come you don't suggest taking him for walks? I was planning on trying to get him accustomed to cars, bikes (there are a lot of cyclists around here), and anything else that he is likely to come across regularly when he is eventually able to get out? Not a good idea?

With regards starting him, we are definitely not taking this on ourselves. MIL uses a lady who is very well respected locally. She broke the Arabian that is still around now. She will not only continue to ride the arabian but will eventually also be riding the new one. Baby will be going away for a few weeks to work intensively with her when the time is right. He will also be gelded when that time is right too (it won't be my decision when to do this though).

Thanks for the words of wisdom on the 'horsey set' i had been forewarned, but didn't realise that people would be that negative! I felt very disheartened after reading some of the original responses and thought that perhaps signing up to a forum was a bad idea, but you and a few other commenters have made me feel better, so thanks again!

Yup, my girls, although young have spent quite a bit of time around horses. We live on Dartmoor, so they are constantly exposed to ponies when we walk our dog, they ride MIL's Dartmoor pony, and spend time around her Arab and we also have a lot of friends with horses. They know to listen and are generally very good. Obviously will be extra careful with a young horse around - I'm not a total idiot!!

I am sure I will be on here asking more questions.. Will have to work on growing that thick skin : )

Thanks again!


----------



## smja (7 July 2016)

It may sound obvious, but you need to reinforce with the kids that he will grow up to be a horse, not a dog. I know you're not an idiot, but it is easy to let things slip when they're small.

I remember someone showing me their foal giving 'hugs' - i.e. rearing up and putting its front legs on their shoulders, for treats. It was considerably less cute when he was 3, 16 hands, and had absolutely no idea why he was being told off for doing it.

That's an extreme example, obviously, but you get the idea.


----------



## Kat0111 (7 July 2016)

smja said:



			It may sound obvious, but you need to reinforce with the kids that he will grow up to be a horse, not a dog. I know you're not an idiot, but it is easy to let things slip when they're small.

I remember someone showing me their foal giving 'hugs' - i.e. rearing up and putting its front legs on their shoulders, for treats. It was considerably less cute when he was 3, 16 hands, and had absolutely no idea why he was being told off for doing it.

That's an extreme example, obviously, but you get the idea.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes, get the idea. I have spent a lot of time around large dogs, less extreme, but the same rules apply; don't allow them to do anything as youngsters that you wouldn't want them to do as adults!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 July 2016)

when i bought my youngster she was 15 months old and i just did general handling, leading in from the field, learning to pick feet up and getting used to being tied up...when she was 2 i took her out for walks with my friend riding her horse so she got used to traffic etc but had a good role model to follow the i took her to some small local in hand  shows.....i would suggest that unless he is very confident and laid back walking out may not be the most sensible thing to do when he is so young  but the things i did with mine when i first got her should be ok for your mil's foal...good luck and remember pictures are needed!!!!!


----------

